

$14B Spotify Acquisition Happening Next Week - mikkelewis
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/permalink/2015/03/25/breaking-14-billion-spotify-acquisition-happening-next-weekhttp://www.digitalmusicnews.com/permalink/2015/03/25/breaking-14-billion-spotify-acquisition-happening-next-week

======
pedalpete
One week early for april fools?

